# Active Hepatitis C



## arizona1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Don't find "active" hepatitic C in ICD - 9. would 07070 be the correct code?

thank you


----------



## russmam (Aug 27, 2010)

*Hep C*

Use 070.70


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 27, 2010)

You may want to go back to the doctor and get clarification on this. Active Hepatitis C, not stated as chronic, would be 070.70. However, your doctor could have meant to say "Chronic Active Hepatitis" which would change the coding to 571.49. Either way, I'd want my doc to specify Hepatitis C as chronic or acute so I'd take it back to him or her for that.


----------



## preserene (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes it is always our final to check with out doctors. But the ball is still in our court!
But I would like to take a note of this please: 517.4 excludes viral hepatitis, acute or chronic.
more over it is for general chronic hepatitis which could include any metabolic, other infectious, or autoimmune* cause but not viral *.
*How about 070.51 for acute and .54 for chronic hepatitis C without mention of hepatic coma*. I hope this fits more.
Thank you.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Aug 27, 2010)

arizona1 said:


> Don't find "active" hepatitic C in ICD - 9. would 07070 be the correct code?
> 
> thank you



You cannot code Hepatitis C as acute or chronic unless it is so stated. As the documentation in question is stated as "*active*" hepatitis C, the correct code would be 070.70, Hepatitis C; unspecified. Unless of course, as I stated before, the doctor meant to write Chronic Active Hepatitis but accidentally miswrote it. Regardless of the scenario, this dx could be more specific which is why I would go back to the doctor to ask.


----------



## preserene (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes we both are trying to arrive to the same point  I am clinging on to 'viral C' and you are on the term 'active/chronic active'. by the way, it is more unlikely acute because acute often goes symptom  free an dpresents often with symptoms at the chronic type.
The modes or types of hepatitis C  infected condition I know of are acute and chronic. Even I have not heard of  'exacerbation' into active phase from a chronic status. But I do have heard of chronic active hepatitis which is of a cirrhotic type and autoimmune but not a  viral  form C. 
However i am also eager to know what this real condition is. If it is Chronic active hepatitis, a cirrhosis type, it should be coded away from viral C origin,  that is what i meant.  May be I have change my vie won hearing from you guys.
Yes indeed back to the pavelion! 
I did not mean not to go back!


----------

